# java kalender für schule, bitte hilfe!



## nico-las (3. Jan 2006)

hallo,
wir sollen im informatikunterricht einen kalender mit java prog. Nur leider hab ich gar keinen plan! Es soll ein kalender sein, wo man eine beliebige jahreszahl eingibt und dann wird eine jahresübersicht angezeigt! also wo man z.B. entnehmen kann das im jahre 1533 der 23. Januar ein sonntag war etc. Schaltjahre sollen auch noch brücksichtigt werden! oO! hat jmd. vielleicht sowas oder kann das schnell in 5 min machen? ich kanns nämlich net  oder n tut? 
danka schon mal im vorraus!
nico


----------



## Roar (3. Jan 2006)

25 euro, kontakt siehe mein profil 
hausaufgaben werden hier nicht gelöst, schon gar nicht für lau -> verschoben in aufgaben & gesuche


----------



## PoiSoN (3. Jan 2006)

@nico-las: 
Fang einfach an zu coden, und wenn du ne konkrete Frage hast stell sie hier.
Wenn andere das für dich machen, bringt's dir für den Unterricht überhaupt gar nix.


----------

